

Offense versus harm minimization - philh
http://lesswrong.com/lw/59i/offense_versus_harm_minimization/

======
hsmyers
While I find the article interesting I am distracted by all of the dropped
'th' through out. Is this something intentional or a kind of strange error?

~~~
premchai21
Those are modified (apparently new-style) Spivak pronouns for gender-neutral
singular third-person usage:
[https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Spivak_pronou...](https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Spivak_pronoun)

